# Welche Pedale fahrt ihr? Welche fuer leichte XC Waffe?



## dkiki (29. April 2021)

Selbst fahre ich zZt ein XT Pedal aber möchte upgraden - was fahrt ihr denn so?
Was ist gut fuer ein leichter XC Gerät?


----------



## 13Rockon13 (29. April 2021)

Crankbrothers Eggbeater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2021)

XTR


----------



## Bindsteinracer (29. April 2021)

13Rockon13 schrieb:


> Crankbrothers Eggbeater


+1


----------



## dkiki (29. April 2021)

13Rockon13 schrieb:


> Crankbrothers Eggbeater


Mit Ausnahme der Eggbeater mit Titan (400Eu), wiegen alle anderen mehr als XT 😯😭


----------



## dino113 (29. April 2021)

Assioma Uno Powermeter Pedale
					

Features - Assioma Uno Powermeter Pedale        Einfach zu installieren:  Montiere die Assioma von einem Fahrrad auf ein anderes wie normale Pedale, einfach und ohne zusätzliches Werkzeug. Einfach auf die Kurbelarme schrauben und...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## rapsac (29. April 2021)

Xpedo:








Look:







both with titanium axle. Look clip-in is at XTR level (but a bit lighter) and has a very stable platform. Xpedo clip-in is not at the same level and less platform too, but very light and durable (3 industrial bearings per pedal, no bushings). Currently using the Look’s since I like the easy clip-in a lot after using the Xpedo’s (two pairs) for some 7 to 8 years.

Edit: after 1800km there is play on both axles of the Look pedals. Xpedo’s back on…


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2021)

XTR ist mit knapp ueber 300g fuer mich der beste Kompromiss aus Funktion, Preis und Gewicht... wobei die XT mir 340g da auch nicht schlecht aufgestellt sind.


----------



## DieAder (29. April 2021)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> XTR ist mit knapp ueber 300g fuer mich der beste Kompromiss aus Funktion, Preis und Gewicht... wobei die XT mir 340g da auch nicht schlecht aufgestellt sind.


Xtr


----------



## pacechris (29. April 2021)

2 x XTR


----------



## daniel77 (29. April 2021)

2x XT und an einem anderen XTR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (30. April 2021)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> XTR ist mit knapp ueber 300g fuer mich der beste Kompromiss aus Funktion, Preis und Gewicht...



Derzeit daher XTR


----------



## yellow-faggin (30. April 2021)

Aus oben bereits mehrfach genannten Gründen ebenfalls XTR (980er).
Wobei die Variante mit Stahlachse des Xpedo M-Force 8 mich auch mal reizen würde.


----------



## FirstGeneration (30. April 2021)

HT M1 - 90€ und 290g und gibts in versch. Farben oder HT M1 Titan für 200€ zu 255g.
Fahre ich momentan und bin zufrieden.
Eggbeater habe ich schon 2x die Bügel zerbrochen mit meinen S-Phyre, da die Bügel hoch sind und das Profil/die Cleataufnahme recht schmal/flach.
Aber ganz ehrlich - XT ist super vom P/L und hält idR ewig; da würde ich eher woanders aufrüsten.


----------



## G3Targa (30. April 2021)

XT, Preis ist super und geht einfach nicht kaputt


----------



## Livestrong.com (30. April 2021)

Fahre schon immer Time , meine Knie mögen die am meisten .


----------



## Rubin (30. April 2021)

XTR. Shimano ist für mich ein Nobrainer und SPD funktionell bzw. vor allem beim Einklicken so perfekt und exakt, wie ich es mir vorstelle. Da rutscht man einfach immer rein, geht nie daneben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (30. April 2021)

Bei mir gehts zwar nicht um Leichtbau, deshalb auch nur XT, aber bei Pedalen gibts keine Experimente, deshalb Shimano.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (30. April 2021)

Onza am Oldtimer, XTR am neuen Bike.


----------



## irgendwer84 (30. April 2021)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Fahre schon immer Time , meine Knie mögen die am meisten .


+1. Haltbare 300gr für ca. 50€. Seit 20 Jahren nichts Anderes


----------



## T.R. (1. Mai 2021)

Ich fahre XTR. Wenn Xpedo dann mit Stahlbügeln. Die Titanbügel verschleissen schnell. Ich hin deshalb von Xpedo M force 8Ti wieder auf XTR gewechselt.


----------



## granni72 (1. Mai 2021)

XTR, seit >3 Jahren ohne Auffälligkeiten.


----------



## bikerkocher (1. Mai 2021)

3x XTR best ever


----------



## Chronometer (1. Mai 2021)

T.R. schrieb:


> Ich fahre XTR. Wenn Xpedo dann mit Stahlbügeln. Die Titanbügel verschleissen schnell. Ich hin deshalb von Xpedo M force 8Ti wieder auf XTR gewechselt.


Hab die selbe Erfahrung gemacht , ansonsten waren die Xpedo Pedale top und super leicht , die Lager liefen auch perfekt . Mit den orginal Cleats hakten die aber manchmal , hab dann die Shimano Cleats ausprobiert und funktionierte viel besser . Leider waren die Bügel nach eineinhalb Jahren verschlissen . 
Jetzt fahre ich wieder die aktuelle XTR Variante , muss sagen die funktionieren für mich am besten .
Bei Eggbaeter sollte man die kleine Standfläche beachten . Ich fahre auch gerne längere Distanzen .
Da kann es im Vorfussbereich je nach Empfindlichkeit zum Druckgefühl kommen , trotz MTB Schuh mit Carbonsohle .


----------



## Zapn (2. Mai 2021)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Fahre schon immer Time , meine Knie mögen die am meisten .


Für den Zusammenhang brauche ich eine Erklärung, sonst rutscht er in die Bullshit-Schublade. Ist es wegen des Spiels von Cleat in Pedal oder was ist so toll für die Knie?

XT PD-M 780 aufgrund Haltbarkeit bei Matsch/Nässe. Habe 2 Kollegen die von dem Modell auf aktuelle XTR umgestiegen sind und bereits rau laufende Lager haben - oder Spiel.


----------



## -Robert- (2. Mai 2021)

Was haltet ihr von den Xpedo CXR Pro mit Titanachse? Mit ca. 150€ für 240g gut bezahlbar, 3-fach absolut leichtlaufend gelagert, mit Stahlbügeln. Leider scheinen die relativ hoch zu bauen im direkten Vergleich mit XTR. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Livestrong.com (2. Mai 2021)

Zapn schrieb:


> Für den Zusammenhang brauche ich eine Erklärung, sonst rutscht er in die Bullshit-Schublade. Ist es wegen des Spiels von Cleat in Pedal oder was ist so toll für die Knie?
> 
> XT PD-M 780 aufgrund Haltbarkeit bei Matsch/Nässe. Habe 2 Kollegen die von dem Modell auf aktuelle XTR umgestiegen sind und bereits rau laufende Lager haben - oder Spiel.


Richtig . Fahr sie auch auf dem Rennrad . Hatte mir neue Dura Ace fürs Fitting geholt aber wurde nichts . Bei Time sucht der Fuß seinen Position. Seit über 100k km sehr zufrieden bis auf etwas quietschen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (2. Mai 2021)

+1
Time Atac XC6 und höher  
Unter 300gr und das Spiel finden meine Knie und Füße auch sehr angenehm.

Sie sind nach meiner Erfahrung auf jeden Fall nicht so wartungsarm wie die Shimano XT/XTR Pedale.
Die Wartung ist aber sehr einfach sofern man sich was für das Öffnen der Endkappe besorgt/gebaut hat


----------



## T.R. (2. Mai 2021)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den Xpedo CXR Pro mit Titanachse? Mit ca. 150€ für 240g gut bezahlbar, 3-fach absolut leichtlaufend gelagert, mit Stahlbügeln. Leider scheinen die relativ hoch zu bauen im direkten Vergleich mit XTR. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


Mit denen liebäugele ich auch manchmal, die Lagerung der XPedo M8 Force Ti war sehr gut und haltbar, die Funktion nur minimal schlechter als die der XTR Pedale. Die CXR Pro kombinieren die leichte Titanachse mit Stahlbügeln, ich konnte mich bisher aber noch nicht zu einem Kauf durchringen. Wobei 60g Gewichtsersparnis für 150 Euro schon reizvoll sind.
Die scheinen auf MTB's selten verbaut zu sein, warum auch immer.....


----------



## giant6.8 (2. Mai 2021)

Kompromiss zwischen leicht und Funktion: Exustar PM215 Titan mit ca. 225gr.
Fahre aber mittlerweile wieder an allen MTB einfach XTR, für mich beste Funktion und kein Kompromiss.

Wenn Preis auch beachtet werden muss ist das XT dann die Wahl.


----------



## fricc (3. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte bei allen meinen Shimano-Pedalen recht schnell ziemlich nerviges vertikales Spiel. Seit 7 Jahren fahre ich jetzt die BBB ForceMount Ti mit 243g. Ein- und Ausstieg ist auf Shimano-Niveau. Haltbarkeit ist okay. Ich wechsle etwa alle 5000-6000km die Gleitlager, die es bei IGUS für ein paar Euro gibt. Unangenehm ist aber, dass ich immer wieder einmal ungewollt nach oben ausklicke, vor allem bei schnellen Antritten oder auch beim Abziehen bei Sprüngen (da ist es natürlich besonders unangenehm).


----------



## rapsac (3. Mai 2021)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den Xpedo CXR Pro mit Titanachse? Mit ca. 150€ für 240g gut bezahlbar, 3-fach absolut leichtlaufend gelagert, mit Stahlbügeln. Leider scheinen die relativ hoch zu bauen im direkten Vergleich mit XTR. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


I have used them (CXR Pro titanium) shortly, clipping in better than with M-force 8ti, but hold less secure (more play vertically when clipped in and a bit noisy). I preferred the M-force and did not have a problem with the titanium brace wearing down. Now using Look x-track carbon ti and find these very nice. Yes, heavier than M-force but lighter than XTR, clipping in/out equal to XTR from my opinion and a very stable platform for pedaling. And I have had problems with XTR pedal bearings with the last two models, I expect the Look ones to be better sealed. Will see...

Edit: after 1800km play on both axles of the Look pedals. The Xpedo M-Force are back on the bike.


----------



## ragazza (12. Mai 2021)

Exustar
Seit Jahren am XC und auch am Enduro








						EXUSTAR Pedale MTB E-PM215Ti Titanachse | schwarz, 167,50 €
					

EXUSTAR Pedale MTB E-PM215Ti Titanachse | schwarz Sehr leichtes und robustes Klickpedal mit Titanachse und CNC-gefrästem Pedalkörper Zum Einsatz kommen sehr




					r2-bike.com


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Mai 2021)

Xpedo CXR (Stahlachse) mit Shimano Cleats. Titanachsen traue ich noch nicht, obwohl ich mein Gewicht schon von 78kg auf 71kg drücken konnte:


----------



## Cycliste17 (14. Mai 2021)

Habe Eggbeater mit CrMo Achse, wiegen 278g das Paar. Das Einzige was nervt ist der schnelle Verschleiß der gelben Gleitlager. Sonst bei jedem Wetter problemlos. Jetzt haben sie auf andere Gleitlager gewechselt.


----------



## -Robert- (14. Mai 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Xpedo CXR (Stahlachse) mit Shimano Cleats. Titanachsen traue ich noch nicht, obwohl ich mein Gewicht schon von 78kg auf 71kg drücken konnte:


Ah, super. Die habe ich hier für meine Tochter liegen - Gewicht ist sicher nicht das Problem.

Was mich etwas stört: ich meine die würden recht hoch verglichen mit Shimano bauen. Zudem ist der Bügel ja nur mit zwei Schrauben fest - bist du damit schon mal an Steinen hängen geblieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. Mai 2021)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Ah, super. Die habe ich hier für meine Tochter liegen - Gewicht ist sicher nicht das Problem.
> 
> Was mich etwas stört: ich meine die würden recht hoch verglichen mit Shimano bauen. Zudem ist der Bügel ja nur mit zwei Schrauben fest - bist du damit schon mal an Steinen hängen geblieben?


Hab die ganz neu am Hardtail und war bisher nur in moderatem Gelände, also nein. Aber in der Höhe sehe ich keinen Unterschied zu den XT-Pedalen, die hab ich am Rennrad. Bauen beide insgesamt 3,3cm noch. Also das komplette Pedal jeweils höchster Punkt Oberseite zum höchsten Punkt Unterseite.


----------



## -Robert- (14. Mai 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hab die ganz neu am Hardtail und war bisher nur in moderatem Gelände, also nein. Aber in der Höhe sehe ich keinen Unterschied zu den XT-Pedalen, die hab ich am Rennrad. Bauen beide insgesamt 3,3cm noch. Also das komplette Pedal jeweils höchster Punkt Oberseite zum höchsten Punkt Unterseite.


Hi, danke dir!  

Ganz genau, messe da auch 33mm Außenhöhe und 20mm Aufstandsfläche zu Aufstandfläche (wobei das Maß glaube ich nicht relevant ist weil der Cleat dort nicht aufsteht).

Das ist identisch zu PD-M520 die meine Frau auf der Crosser (auf-)fährt.

Meine XTR PD-M9100 haben jedoch knapp unter 30mm und Zeray ZP-108S (identisch mit irgendwas...) haben auch nur knapp über 30mm.

Die alteren XT PD-M540 sind leider gerade im Einsatz - wobei ich da auch 33mm vermuten würde weil sehr ähnlich den PD-M520.

Aber ja, habe mich scheinbar optisch täuschen lassen weil die Dinger sonst so filigran wirken.

Vielleicht können die anderen mal ihre Exustar und XPedo Ti messen?

Bin da immer am überlegen was (für die Kids) optimal ist und habe gelesen bzw. kann auch nachvollziehen, dass je näher an der Achse desto besser. Aber 1,5mm werden sie Kinder irgendwie verkraften... Hoffe ich...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. Mai 2021)

Ja da ist weniger Material außenrum, deswegen wirken die wohl höher.


----------



## steve73 (14. Mai 2021)

Eggbeater 11, vorher XTR
Wenn man nur treten will und keine Tragepassagen hat sind die Crankbrothers für mich alternativlos
Einstellung hat etwas gedauert, jetzt funzen sie bzgl. ein- und ausrasten viel besser als die Shimano vorher


----------



## Stiefl1 (16. Mai 2021)

dkiki schrieb:


> Selbst fahre ich zZt ein XT Pedal aber möchte upgraden - was fahrt ihr denn so?
> Was ist gut fuer ein leichter XC Gerät?


HT Evo-mag 240 g ( das paar) dünn, leicht, trotzdem griffig ( Pins)


----------



## Stiefl1 (16. Mai 2021)

Stiefl1 schrieb:


> HT Evo-mag 240 g ( das paar) dünn, leicht, trotzdem griffig ( Pins)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (16. Mai 2021)

Das ist Flatpedal, die meisten nehmen Click. Flat kann man natürlich auch nehmen, es gibt ja kein Verbot. Click ist im XC bergauf aber viel besser und bergab rutscht man nicht so schnell ab.


----------



## Stiefl1 (17. Mai 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Das ist Flatpedal, die meisten nehmen Click. Flat kann man natürlich auch nehmen, es gibt ja kein Verbot. Click ist im XC bergauf aber viel besser und bergab rutscht man nicht so schnell ab.


Ja ich weiss, aber da ich immer meinen Hund dabei habe fühl ich mich ohne klick oft sicherer weil ich oft blitzschnell reagieren muss. Wenn ich ohne Hund fahre tausche ich, Crankbrothers Eggbeater 3😁


----------



## mikeonbike (17. Mai 2021)

dkiki schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme der Eggbeater mit Titan (400Eu), wiegen alle anderen mehr als XT 😯😭


das ist aber ein gerücht... wir reden hoffentlich alle von den schneebesen... da liegen selbst die billigen varianten bei 300 gr...


----------



## Cycliste17 (17. Mai 2021)

Schrob ich doch; Eggbeater 3 mit CrMo: 278g ohne Cleats. Selbst Candy mit Alu drumherum wiegt nur 315 plusminus. Die Eggbeater 1 sind, glaube ich, auch gleich wie 3, nur ohne rostfreien Stahl und etwas simpler gefertigt.


----------



## zett78 (17. Mai 2021)

XTR schon immer am MTB, XTR auch am Graveler

welche Schlüsse zieht der Threadersteller jetzt aus den Antworten??


----------



## carofem (17. Mai 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> XTR schon immer am MTB, XTR auch am Graveler
> 
> welche Schlüsse zieht der Threadersteller jetzt aus den Antworten??


Ganz klar,nimmt XTR ,montiert einen Einstieg ab,spart so 70g und ist dann bei Sub 240g! Würd ich aber nur machen,wenn er keine Rennen bestreitet!


----------



## zett78 (17. Mai 2021)

carofem schrieb:


> Ganz klar,nimmt XTR ,montiert einen Einstieg ab,spart so 70g und ist dann bei Sub 240g! Würd ich aber nur machen,wenn er keine Rennen bestreitet!


bitte etwas mehr Infos dazu! Was genau montierst du da ab?? Und warum??


----------



## yellow-faggin (17. Mai 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> bitte etwas mehr Infos dazu! Was genau montierst du da ab?? Und warum??


Er montiert den Klickmechanismus von der einen Seite ab und damit hat man keine beidseitige Möglichkeit des Einstiegs mehr.


----------



## Cycliste17 (17. Mai 2021)

Geniale Idee 😁! Dann aber noch die non-Click mit sehr auffälliger Neonfarbe anpinseln, damit man gleich sieht welche die richtige Seite ist.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (17. Mai 2021)

Ja geniale Idee 
Die Zeit die du mit Suchen der richtigen Pedalseite verbringst und die schlechtere Antriesbleistung die du auf den 50m beim Pedal auf die richtige Seite drehen vergeudest, können die 70gr Gewichtsersparnis niemals wieder reinholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (18. Mai 2021)

Ch_Bike_3 schrieb:


> Ja geniale Idee
> Die Zeit die du mit Suchen der richtigen Pedalseite verbringst und die schlechtere Antriesbleistung die du auf den 50m beim Pedal auf die richtige Seite drehen vergeudest, können die 70gr Gewichtsersparnis niemals wieder reinholen


Genau!! Ziemlich sinnfrei!!
Daher habe ich schon vor Jahren am RR speedplay montiert, keinen Bock auf falsche Seite


----------



## feedyourhead (18. Mai 2021)

Klickpedale mit nur einer Seite sind noch nerviger als Klickpedale mit hakeligem Mechanismus...


----------



## LuttiX (18. Mai 2021)

Seit etwa 3,5 Jahren XT Pedal (PD-M8000). Läuft seither vollkommen problemlos. SPD Einstieg/Ausstieg Top.  
Vlt. demnächst mal auf die XTR Pedale umsteigen?


----------



## CHausK (18. Mai 2021)

XTR-Pedale
Die sind einfach problemlos und recht wartungsarm, wobei die neueren Varianten da etwas empfindlicher zu sein scheinen.


----------



## carofem (18. Mai 2021)

Ch_Bike_3 schrieb:


> Ja geniale Idee
> Die Zeit die du mit Suchen der richtigen Pedalseite verbringst und die schlechtere Antriesbleistung die du auf den 50m beim Pedal auf die richtige Seite drehen vergeudest, können die 70gr Gewichtsersparnis niemals wieder reinholen


Leider falsch,stehen durch das einseitige immer in der gleichen Stellung, wie bei Klickeinsteiger,nach 2-3 Ausfahrten gehts wie von alleine ohne schauen oder suchen!


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (18. Mai 2021)

carofem schrieb:


> Leider falsch,stehen durch das einseitige immer in der gleichen Stellung, wie bei Klickeinsteiger,nach 2-3 Ausfahrten gehts wie von alleine ohne schauen oder suchen!


Versteh ich da grad was falsch?  
Wenn ich eine Seite des Pedals leichter mache und die Klick-Mechanik abschraube dann geht die leichte Seite doch normalerweise nach oben und die schwere mit der noch montierten Klick-Mechnaik fällt nach unten...oder? 
Dann ist ja immer die falsche Seite oben...


----------



## georg.m (19. Mai 2021)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Seit etwa 3,5 Jahren XT Pedal (PD-M8000). Läuft seither vollkommen problemlos. SPD Einstieg/Ausstieg Top.
> Vlt. demnächst mal auf die XTR Pedale umsteigen?





CHausK schrieb:


> XTR-Pedale
> Die sind einfach problemlos und recht wartungsarm, wobei die neueren Varianten da etwas empfindlicher zu sein scheinen.


Ich hatte vor kurzem auch solche Frage gehabt und dazu die Suche hier in Forum benutzt.

Ich würde sagen, man soll schon besser bei XT bleiben. U.a. hier zu lesen, es gibt aber weitere Threads diesbezüglich:





						Klickpedal XTR PD-M9000 vs PD-M9100 --> haltbarkeit
					

Fahre an zwei Bikes die PD-M9000 und bräuchte jetzt noch ein paar 😁  Bei dem 9000 hab ich jeweils schon eine Achsen getauscht ( jeweils war nur eineseite fertig), und die Dichtung nach außen Richtung Kurbel ist auch nicht sonderlich haltbar.  Ist das PD-M9100 besser/haltbarer?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## mura (19. Mai 2021)

Häng mich hier mal an auf der Suche nach nem Satz Pedale. Fahre auf dem MTB Simao XT und bin zufrieden aber jetzt auf dem Gravel kommt was eigenes(übergangsweise XT montiert).
Hab bei einem Händler in der Nähe die Bontrager Camp SPD Pedale gesehen und die sehen gar nicht übel aus, sind leichter als die XT und kosten knapp unter  €70,- und somit auch einiges weniger als XT oder XTr.
Gibts irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit den Bontrager Pedalen?


----------



## Scotty18 (19. Mai 2021)

am S-Works Epic XTR; kurz danach weil sie mir deutlich besser als meine Look Carbon TI gefallen haben; auch am Epic Evo ... am Hardtail fahre ich "noch" die Look..werden aber früher oder später auch gegen die XTR ersetzt.. Irgendwie fühlen die sich besser beim einstieg etc an.
Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nicht viel sagen; die einen haben jetzt 3800km runter; und keine Probleme.. die Look hatte ich früher mal öfters ersetzen müssen (Lager und Kunststoff gebrochen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (21. Mai 2021)

Wie wär's mit XLC PD-S15? Sollen real um 275g wiegen. Gibt's dazu Langzeiterfahrungen?


----------



## mura (21. Mai 2021)

Nur zur Info: Hab Heute die Bontrager Comp SPD Pedale in schwarz gekauft, bei unter €70,- nicht so schlimm denk ich mir.
Reales Gewicht ist bei 294gramm, die Verarbeitung schaut ziemlich gut aus und die Achse läuft sehr geschmeidig. Langzeittest steht natürlich noch aus und auch die Haltbarkeit wird sich erst zeigen.  Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist dass das einrasten ins Pedal nicht ganz so knackig wie bei den Shimano XT passiert, für mich kein Problem.


----------



## pacechris (21. Mai 2021)

softcake schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit XLC PD-S15? Sollen real um 275g wiegen. Gibt's dazu Langzeiterfahrungen?



Würde mich auch interessieren 

Oder diese 








						Cube RFR Pedale Klick MTB Race, black | BIKER-BOARDER.DE
					

Cube RFR Pedale Klick MTB Race black bestellen. , SKU: 2334387_PA




					www.biker-boarder.de


----------



## -Robert- (21. Mai 2021)

softcake schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit XLC PD-S15? Sollen real um 275g wiegen. Gibt's dazu Langzeiterfahrungen?





pacechris schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren
> 
> Oder diese
> 
> ...


Sind beide identisch mit den "Zeray ZP-108S" die es für 20€ bei AliExpress gibt. Habe ich hier liegen: sehen erstmal gut aus, Gewicht stimmt - aber Lagerung ist entweder schwergängig oder hat Spiel. Waren für die Kinder vorgesehen - habe ich nicht über's Herz gebracht. Werde jetzt beim Rad der Frau testen ob die Gleitlager sich einlaufen...


----------



## supperharry (23. Mai 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Xpedo CXR (Stahlachse) mit Shimano Cleats. Titanachsen traue ich noch nicht, obwohl ich mein Gewicht schon von 78kg auf 71kg drücken konnte:


Was spricht denn gegen die Titanachsen. Sind sie weniger stabil als Stahl?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Mai 2021)

supperharry schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen die Titanachsen. Sind sie weniger stabil als Stahl?


Ja die haben teilweise arge Gewichtsbeschränkungen. Im Falle CXR zu CXR Pro mit TI-Achse 86kg. https://xpedo.com/product/pedals/mtb/cxr-pro/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (23. Mai 2021)

In der aktuellen Bike werden übrigens auch Pedale verglichen…


----------



## supperharry (23. Mai 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ja die haben teilweise arge Gewichtsbeschränkungen. Im Falle CXR zu CXR Pro mit TI-Achse 86kg. https://xpedo.com/product/pedals/mtb/cxr-pro/


OK. Ich war kurz davor mit HT T1 Ti zu bestellen.
Ist mit meinen 95 kg also nicht die beste Wahl 🤔


----------



## Cycliste17 (24. Mai 2021)

Die Gewichtsbeschränkung ist doch nur für Maximalbelastung gemacht. Der Hersteller geht davon aus dass man damit Rennen fährt, springt oder mit richtig Power pedaliert. Das müssen sie dann aushalten. Selbst mit 100kg Körpergewicht und gemütlicher Fahrweise halten die jahrelang.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (24. Mai 2021)

Also dran machen und dann absichtlich mit Rücksicht aufs Pedal nur gemütlich rumcruisen und nicht mit voller Power fahren ?


----------



## Danimal (24. Mai 2021)

Seit Jahren nur noch die Carbon/Titanversion von Time bzw. die baugleichen Mavic. Unter 250g und einfach komplett stressfrei. XTR bin ich ewig gefahren, nach zwei gebrochenen Achsen und der sich ständig herausdrückenden Dichtung hatte ich auf die keine Lust mehr. Die Zeray-Dinger sind einfach nur Müll. Hakelig und nach einem Wintermonat angerostet.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. Mai 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> Exustar
> Seit Jahren am XC und auch am Enduro
> 
> 
> ...


was wiegst du? Waren die auch so leicht?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. Mai 2021)

carofem schrieb:


> Ganz klar,nimmt XTR ,montiert einen Einstieg ab,spart so 70g und ist dann bei Sub 240g! Würd ich aber nur machen,wenn er keine Rennen bestreitet!


ich fahre an der Winterschlampe die alten, einseitigen Ritchey SPD fürs Rennrad, die waren bei 230g und drehen sich lustiger Weise fast immer richtig. Da ich mit dem Hobel keine bis kaum Rennen fahre, für mich DIE Entdeckung. Gebraucht für 40eu gekauft.
Bin vorher an allen Räder die Look Quartz gefahren, die leichtesten Titan waren auch 240g. Null Wartung über 5 Jahre an 5 Pedalen (auch den Billy Dingern) bei ca 400h Einsatz pro Jahr. Bin dann aber auf SPD zurück wegen Family und Radwechselmöglichkeit, Look mag nicht jeder.


----------



## ragazza (26. Mai 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> was wiegst du? Waren die auch so leicht?


ja, die sind immer so leicht. Ich hab 70kg naggich


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Mai 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsbeschränkung ist doch nur für Maximalbelastung gemacht. Der Hersteller geht davon aus dass man damit Rennen fährt, springt oder mit richtig Power pedaliert. Das müssen sie dann aushalten. Selbst mit 100kg Körpergewicht und gemütlicher Fahrweise halten die jahrelang.


Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich halt immer sehr vorsichtig. Weil wenns dann doch abreißt bist halt der Depp. Mit "jmd. im Forum hat gesagt das geht" kommste dann nicht weit. Da verzichte ich lieber auf die 50g Ersparnis zum nicht Pro-Modell. Auch wenn ich inzwischen in einer freigegebenen Gewichtsklasse bin.


----------



## carofem (26. Mai 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> Exustar
> Seit Jahren am XC und auch am Enduro
> 
> 
> ...


Fuhr ich auch mal, Ausstieg war mir aber zu hakelig, danach wieder zurück zu Shimano !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (26. Mai 2021)

carofem schrieb:


> Fuhr ich auch mal, Ausstieg war mir aber zu hakelig, danach wieder zurück zu Shimano !


das kann man einstellen. Ich fahre ziemlich fest, komme gerade so noch raus.


----------



## carofem (26. Mai 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> das kann man einstellen. Ich fahre ziemlich fest, komme gerade so noch raus.


Auslösehärte kann man einstellen, das ist klar,aber dass man nicht immer gscheit raus kommt nicht !


----------



## nils_cyclist (15. Juni 2021)

Ich fahre aktuell an allen Bikes (inkl. Rennrad und Cyclocross) die Eggbeater 1, werde aber nach und nach auf die 3er umrüsten.
Vorher bin ich Shimano und Exustar gefahren, hatte aber vor allem beim CX immer Schwierigkeiten mit dem Dreck unter den Schuhen in die Pedale zu kommen. Und inzwischen fahre ich auch auf dem Rennrad die Eggbeater echt gerne.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. Juni 2021)

nils-teampirate schrieb:


> Ich fahre aktuell an allen Bikes (inkl. Rennrad und Cyclocross) die Eggbeater 1, werde aber nach und nach auf die 3er umrüsten.
> Vorher bin ich Shimano und Exustar gefahren, hatte aber vor allem beim CX immer Schwierigkeiten mit dem Dreck unter den Schuhen in die Pedale zu kommen. Und inzwischen fahre ich auch auf dem Rennrad die Eggbeater echt gerne.


Von Look Quartz Titan auf XTR für die Flotte wegen Tauschen in der Family. Sackschwer …
Habe jetzt ein paar Exustar mit 240g zum Testen. Mal schauen


----------



## Fubbes (11. Juli 2021)

Habe auch seit 10 Jahren Look Quartz, weil sehr leicht. Zuvor bin ich gut 10 Jahre Time Attac gefahren, nach anfänglichen Versuchen mit SPD.
Leider halten bei den Look Quartz die Cleats nicht besonders lange und ich finde aktuell keinen Ersatz mehr (vielleicht weiß jemand eine Quelle?). Schade, denn die Lager laufen noch wie am ersten Tag. Anscheinend hat Look auch generell keine Pedale mit Bügeln mehr im Angebot und ist auf SPD geschwenkt.
Deshalb suche ich Ersatz und bin hier gelandet.

Kriterien: Pedale mit Bügelmechanismus (wegen der höheren Bewegungsfreiheit), ein bisschen Auflagefläche, damit man auch mal ausgeclickt fahren kann, wenn es knifflig wird (also keine Eggbeater).
Gerne von Time, aber da kenne ich mich aktuell nicht aus. Einsatzgebiet ist XC und Tour.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (12. Juli 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Habe auch seit 10 Jahren Look Quartz, weil sehr leicht. Zuvor bin ich gut 10 Jahre Time Attac gefahren, nach anfänglichen Versuchen mit SPD.
> Leider halten bei den Look Quartz die Cleats nicht besonders lange und ich finde aktuell keinen Ersatz mehr (vielleicht weiß jemand eine Quelle?). Schade, denn die Lager laufen noch wie am ersten Tag. Anscheinend hat Look auch generell keine Pedale mit Bügeln mehr im Angebot und ist auf SPD geschwenkt.
> Deshalb suche ich Ersatz und bin hier gelandet.
> 
> ...


also ich bin wegen Family nach wie vor bei SPD, habe 3x XTR bei ca 300g, einmal das Ritchey Rennrad am MTB (238g das Paar...) und ein Exustar auch mit 240g zum Testen. Das Exustar funzt schon deutlich hakeliger, aber ok


----------



## checky (6. August 2021)

Exustar: wird nicht lange dauern & das Gleitlager bekommt Spiel. Meist mit Einlaufen der Achse verbunden. Die Dinger sind nichts für Vielfahrer & nichts für Allwetterfahrer & gar nichts wenn beides zusammen kommt.
Auch der Klickkram ist nicht besonders haltbar: meine waren nach einiger Zeit so fertig, dass sie selbst mit neuen Cleats beim sprinten nach oben ausgelöst haben 
Die Dinger sind bekannt dafür, dass sie nur an der Waage oder in der Vitrine taugen ;-)



mura schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Hab Heute die Bontrager Comp SPD Pedale in schwarz gekauft, bei unter €70,- nicht so schlimm denk ich mir.
> Reales Gewicht ist bei 294gramm, die Verarbeitung schaut ziemlich gut aus und die Achse läuft sehr geschmeidig. Langzeittest steht natürlich noch aus und auch die Haltbarkeit wird sich erst zeigen.  Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist dass das einrasten ins Pedal nicht ganz so knackig wie bei den Shimano XT passiert, für mich kein Problem.



Hast Du weitere Erfahrungen zu vermelden?  
Finde die Bonty Comp sehr interessant weil sie gescheit gelagert sind & man damit auch den Assioma MTB Hack durchführen kann (z.Zt. iSSi, aber die quitschen ständig).


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. August 2021)

checky schrieb:


> Exustar: wird nicht lange dauern & das Gleitlager bekommt Spiel. Meist mit Einlaufen der Achse verbunden. Die Dinger sind nichts für Vielfahrer & nichts für Allwetterfahrer & gar nichts wenn beides zusammen kommt.
> Auch der Klickkram ist nicht besonders haltbar: meine waren nach einiger Zeit so fertig, dass sie selbst mit neuen Cleats beim sprinten nach oben ausgelöst haben
> Die Dinger sind bekannt dafür, dass sie nur an der Waage oder in der Vitrine taugen ;-)
> 
> ...


Hab die Dinger gebraucht gekauft und die sind am Nicht-Rennen-Schönwetterrad. 
Das taugt bisher


----------



## Powermaniaxx (6. August 2021)

Angefangen vor 15 Jahren mit PD-M540, bedingt durch Lagerschaden seit 7 Jahren auf XT und null Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. August 2021)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Angefangen vor 15 Jahren mit PD-M540, bedingt durch Lagerschaden seit 7 Jahren auf XT und null Probleme.


Es geht nicht um null Probleme. Es geht um so leicht wie möglich und möglichst wenig Probleme. Der Shimano Krams funzt top und xt zu nem guten Kurs. 
wenn du aber zB die Look Quartz hattest, packst du dir mir den XTR schon 70g ans Rad. Kann einem natürlich auch Wurst sein


----------



## rboncube (7. August 2021)

Fahre seit letzter Saison die Borntrager  Comp Pedale (290gr./65 euro) am Hardtail und fürs Fully habe ich mir XLC PD S15(265gr./unglaubliche 30 Euro!!!). Beide SPD kompatibel, beides preislich ne Ansage und funktionieren bisher unauffällig. Wenn die 2 Saisons durchhalten ist der Kaufpreis gerechtfertigt. 😜

Gruß Rene


----------



## checky (7. August 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um null Probleme. Es geht um so leicht wie möglich und möglichst wenig Probleme. ...


Dann landet man aus meiner Sicht unweigerlich bei Xpedo 8TI oder CXR, je mit Titanachsen. Durch die 3 Wälzlager ne relativ robuste & ggf. super einfach & sehr günstig zu wartende Konstruktion (Lagerwechsel: <3€).
Klicktechnisch halt nicht ganz auf Shimano Nivea. Muss man für sich ausprobieren ob man damit klar kommt. Speziell ausklicken geht nicht immer so narrensicher & selbstverständlich wie bei Shimano.
Verschleiß eigentlich nur am Pedalbody & den Klickbügeln. Letzteres beim 8Ti beim Pedalbody integriert, somit seeeehr langfristig ggf. auch fällig. Kommt auf die verwendeten Cleats an & ob man mit leichter links oder rechtstendenz im Pedal steht, dann ist der Verschleiß entsprechend größer.
In Summe aber aus meiner Sicht die mit Absnatd besten Leichtbaupedale momentan (bzw. noch immer).


----------



## yellow-faggin (7. August 2021)

checky schrieb:


> Dann landet man aus meiner Sicht unweigerlich bei Xpedo 8TI oder CXR, je mit Titanachsen. Durch die 3 Wälzlager ne relativ robuste & ggf. super einfach & sehr günstig zu wartende Konstruktion (Lagerwechsel: <3€).
> Klicktechnisch halt nicht ganz auf Shimano Nivea. Muss man für sich ausprobieren ob man damit klar kommt. Speziell ausklicken geht nicht immer so narrensicher & selbstverständlich wie bei Shimano.
> Verschleiß eigentlich nur am Pedalbody & den Klickbügeln. Letzteres beim 8Ti beim Pedalbody integriert, somit seeeehr langfristig ggf. auch fällig. Kommt auf die verwendeten Cleats an & ob man mit leichter links oder rechtstendenz im Pedal steht, dann ist der Verschleiß entsprechend größer.
> In Summe aber aus meiner Sicht die mit Absnatd besten Leichtbaupedale momentan (bzw. noch immer).


Der Punkt mit dem Verschleiß am Pedalkörper fällt doch bei den CXR weg, da komplett anders aufgebaut als die M-Force 8?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. August 2021)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Der Punkt mit dem Verschleiß am Pedalkörper fällt doch bei den CXR weg, da komplett anders aufgebaut als die M-Force 8?


Bin grad zu auf zum googeln, die sind SPD kompatibel?


----------



## yellow-faggin (7. August 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Bin grad zu auf zum googeln, die sind SPD kompatibel?


Sind doch beide SPD-kompatibel 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (8. August 2021)

rboncube schrieb:


> Fahre seit letzter Saison die Borntrager  Comp Pedale (290gr./65 euro) am Hardtail und fürs Fully habe ich mir XLC PD S15(265gr./unglaubliche 30 Euro!!!). Beide SPD kompatibel, beides preislich ne Ansage und funktionieren bisher unauffällig. Wenn die 2 Saisons durchhalten ist der Kaufpreis gerechtfertigt. 😜
> 
> Gruß Rene


Die XlC hab ich jetzt am RR! Dreck wird ihnen wohl nicht zusetzen. 😁


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. August 2021)

checky schrieb:


> Klicktechnisch halt nicht ganz auf Shimano Nivea. Muss man für sich ausprobieren ob man damit klar kommt. Speziell ausklicken geht nicht immer so narrensicher & selbstverständlich wie bei Shimano.


Daher habe ich meine CXR nun am Hardtail leider wieder weg. Gewicht, Optik und Achsfunktion top, aber Ausklicken war mit SPD oder dene eigenen Cleats und div. Testen mit den Einstellschrauben immer nur temporär mal geil. Im Zweifelsfall aufm Trail war mir das zu unsicher.

Hab jetzt genauso leichte Time ATAC XC8 dran (Standard Cleats montiert für 13° Auslösewinkel wie bei SPD)) und bin begeistert von denen. Man steht halt nen Tacken höher, aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (10. August 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um null Probleme. Es geht um so leicht wie möglich und möglichst wenig Probleme. Der Shimano Krams funzt top und xt zu nem guten Kurs.
> wenn du aber zB die Look Quartz hattest, packst du dir mir den XTR schon 70g ans Rad. Kann einem natürlich auch Wurst sein



Der Thread heißt doch: "Welche Pedalen fahrt ihr? Welche fuer leichte XC Waffe?" 

Ich würde mir die XT-Pedalen jederzeit wiederkaufen, vielleicht auch die XTR. Aber ob nun 70g mehr oder weniger, ist mir persönlich eigentlich egal. Bedingt durch Kraftsport bin ich selbst in Person schon kein Leichtgewicht, da helfen mir die paar Gramm eh nicht.

Gäbe es natürlich eine Pedale, welche mir den Komfort von Shimano oder besser bietet, zudem auch noch leichter ist, wäre ich für einen Wechsel natürlich offen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (10. August 2021)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Der Thread heißt doch: "Welche Pedalen fahrt ihr? Welche fuer leichte XC Waffe?"
> 
> Ich würde mir die XT-Pedalen jederzeit wiederkaufen, vielleicht auch die XTR. Aber ob nun 70g mehr oder weniger, ist mir persönlich eigentlich egal. Bedingt durch Kraftsport bin ich selbst in Person schon kein Leichtgewicht, da helfen mir die paar Gramm eh nicht.
> 
> Gäbe es natürlich eine Pedale, welche mir den Komfort von Shimano oder besser bietet, zudem auch noch leichter ist, wäre ich für einen Wechsel natürlich offen.


Jupp. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Gilt natürlich auch für Überschriften 🤷🏼‍♂️🤣
Habe meine XTRs meist für 50-60€ gebraucht geschossen und bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Sehen halt nicht immer „neuwertig“ aus aber mein Material leidet eh 😉 mit Ausnahme des jeweils neuesten Zugangs


----------



## zett78 (11. August 2021)

Nach mehreren XTR Pedalen nun mal diese


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. August 2021)

Sehen bis auf die Achsfarbe aus wie meine Xpedo und wiegen ebenso viel


----------



## tuppes (12. August 2021)

Seit vielen, vielen Jahren die Eggbeater - völlig problemlos.


----------



## checky (15. August 2021)

Gibts da inzwischen welche ohne Gleitlager?


----------



## Cycliste17 (15. August 2021)

Es gab mal welche mit Nadellager, warum es keine mehr gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## monschau (16. August 2021)

Nadellager ist bei Pedalen mit Titanachse verbaut, Gleitlager bei Stahlachsen.

Gibt entsprechend auch unterschiedliche Refurbish Kits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (16. August 2021)

Jetzt sollen die Gleitlager von einer anderen Zulieferbude noch haltbarer sein. Passen die Maße des Nadellagers auch für Stahlachse?


----------



## monschau (17. August 2021)

Bei mir liessen sich Nadel und Gleitlager gegeneinander tauschen.

Ob es Sinn macht, die Stahlachse mit Nadellagern zu kombinieren, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Cycliste17 (17. August 2021)

Vielleicht doch weniger Verschleiß. Nadeln sind auch belastbarer.


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. September 2021)

Ein nächster Versuch mit XTR-Pedalen und Titanachse, wenn auch ein sehr teurer Versuch 









						METI Titan Shimano XTR Pedale PD-M9100 SPD Race | Titanachse kurz -3 , 347,50 €
					

METI Titan Shimano XTR Pedale PD-M9100 SPD Race | Titanachse kurz -3 mm Die Shimano XTR Pedale sind seit jeher für ihre sehr gute Haltbarkeit und Funktion i




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Cycliste17 (5. September 2021)

Kostet fast genauso viel wie Crank Brothers. Gewicht auch ähnlich. Genau die gleiche Gleitlager-Technik.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (5. September 2021)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Ein nächster Versuch mit XTR-Pedalen und Titanachse, wenn auch ein sehr teurer Versuch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da stimmt der alte ein Gramm ein Euro nicht mehr. Puuh


----------



## yellow-faggin (6. September 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Da stimmt der alte ein Gramm ein Euro nicht mehr. Puuh


Neee, leider so gar nicht. Wenn man die Pedale da aus der Rechnung rausnimmt ist man eher bei 3€ pro Gramm


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. September 2021)

ach ja, meine Exustar-E-PM28TI, die ich gebraucht zum Testen geschossen hatte funzen nachwievor unauffällig. Eine Seite war/ist hakelig, Rest weitestgehend normal. Waren ja bei 240g


----------



## Cycliste17 (6. September 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> ach ja, meine Exustar-E-PM28TI, die ich gebraucht zum Testen geschossen hatte funzen nachwievor unauffällig. Eine Seite war/ist hakelig, Rest weitestgehend normal. Waren ja bei 240g


Ich wollte es nicht schreiben, Exustar kam mir aber auch gleich in den Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (6. September 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nicht schreiben, Exustar kam mir aber auch gleich in den Sinn.


Mir auch oder halt Xpedo 
Also entweder die CXR Pro mit Titanachse und knapp 240g oder die M-Force 8 CR mit Stahlachse und knapp 260g.


----------



## carofem (15. September 2021)

Diese XTRs zieren seid 7 Jahren die Kurbel meines Rennrades. Gleiche Modelle sind auch am MTB verbastelt.


----------



## zett78 (15. September 2021)

carofem schrieb:


> Diese XTRs zieren seid 7 Jahren die Kurbel meines Rennrades. Gleiche Modelle sind auch am MTB verbastelt.


Du erklärst was es mit den Pedalen auf sich hat. Ich erkläre dir das 








						seit-seid.de - Der Unterschied zwischen 'seit' und 'seid' mit Übungen!
					

Seit oder Seid? ✓ Wir ❤ die deutsche Rechtschreibung und möchten dir den Unterschied erklären! ✓ Es ist wirklich kinderleicht zu verstehen!



					www.seid-seit.de


----------



## Fubbes (15. September 2021)

Ich bin nun seit einer Woche mit Time Atac XC6 unterwegs. Die sind leicht und funktionieren einwandfrei. Guter Seitenhalt.

Im ruppigen Gelände kann man auch mal ohne Einklicken fahren.


----------



## feedyourhead (15. September 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Du erklärst was es mit den Pedalen auf sich hat.


Eine Seite abgebaut hätt ich jetz gesagt?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. September 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Eine Seite abgebaut hätt ich jetz gesagt?


Quasi die Ritchey SPD Rennrad in hässlich 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supperharry (15. September 2021)

So sieht eine Titanachse aus, wenn ein Nadellager sich reinfrisst.🥴


----------



## carofem (15. September 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Du erklärst was es mit den Pedalen auf sich hat. Ich erkläre dir das
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wurde alles auf Seite 2 schon erklärt, besser uffbassä !


----------



## zett78 (16. September 2021)

carofem schrieb:


> Wurde alles auf Seite 2 schon erklärt, besser uffbassä !


besser direkt im Mai schon das Bild zum Text gepostet!
Oder hast du da jetzt 4 Monate für gebraucht??


----------



## zett78 (16. September 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Nach mehreren XTR Pedalen nun mal diese
> Anhang anzeigen 1321045


So, haben jetzt schon ein paar Km runter und auch einen Marathon.
Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden, für mich merklich kein Unterschied zum XTR Pedal.
Das hatte ich mir auch so erhofft, da meine Erfahrungen mit zB Exustar Pedalen nicht so gut im Bezug auf den Klickmechanismus und die Aufstandsfläche waren.


----------



## Mr. Speed (16. September 2021)

Ich bin heuer nach gefühlten 100 Jahren Shimano XTR/XT Pedalen (mit einem kurzen Exkurs auf Xpedo, was gehörig in die Hose ging) erstmals auf die Crankbrothers Eggbeater 3 umgestiegen.

Weil: Leichter, günstiger und Servicekit verfügbar.

Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase muss ich sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. September 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ich bin heuer nach gefühlten 100 Jahren Shimano XTR/XT Pedalen (mit einem kurzen Exkurs auf Xpedo, was gehörig in die Hose ging) erstmals auf die Crankbrothers Eggbeater 3 umgestiegen.
> 
> Weil: Leichter, günstiger und Servicekit verfügbar.
> 
> Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase muss ich sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht!


daher bin ich ja ewig die Look Quartz gefahren. Ist aber halt ne andere Anforderung. Die plattenbasierten Systeme (ohne Federhärte) sind bei uns nicht sinnvoll, da wir in der Family Räder wechseln wollen und da die Auslösehärte ein Thema ist.

@zett78  hört sich interessant an. Mir ist bei meinen gebrauchten leichten aufgefallen, dass es da stark von der Klickseite abhängt, auf jeweils einer Seite ist es Shimano Niveau, auf der anderen etwas hakeliger.


----------



## zett78 (16. September 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> @zett78  hört sich interessant an. Mir ist bei meinen gebrauchten leichten aufgefallen, dass es da stark von der Klickseite abhängt, auf jeweils einer Seite ist es Shimano Niveau, auf der anderen etwas hakeliger.


konnte ich bisher noch nicht feststellen, ich achte aber noch mal drauf.


----------



## carofem (16. September 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> besser direkt im Mai schon das Bild zum Text gepostet!
> Oder hast du da jetzt 4 Monate für gebraucht??


Alles klar Pappi,wenn ich mal wieder was schreibe klär ich das mit dir ab,ob ich gleich ein Bild mit einstellen soll!🤔😂👍


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. September 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> konnte ich bisher noch nicht feststellen, ich achte aber noch mal drauf.


ich bezog mich auf meine leichten Exustar


----------



## zett78 (23. September 2021)

für den Preis jetzt auch für den Graveler bestellt!





						Bontrager Comp MTB günstig kaufen | Fahrrad XXL
					

Bontrager Comp MTB ab 92,99 € kaufen bei Fahrrad XXL ☝ Schneller Versand ✅ Finde hier deine Fahrradteile!



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (1. Oktober 2021)

2x XTR (970 und 980) - einfach komplett sorgenfreie Funktion.


----------



## T.R. (27. November 2021)

Bestehen eurerseits technische Bedenken gegen die Meti Titanachsen für die XTR Pedale? Preis / Leistung der Achsen lassen wir mal außen vor, ich denke gerade tatäschlich über einen Kauf nach.Danke für alle Hinweise!


----------



## Stolle (27. November 2021)

T.R. schrieb:


> Bestehen eurerseits technische Bedenken gegen die Meti Titanachsen für die XTR Pedale? Preis / Leistung der Achsen lassen wir mal außen vor, ich denke gerade tatäschlich über einen Kauf nach.Danke für alle Hinweise!


Kann nur positives berichten. Die Titanachsen (hohlgebohrt) sind mit Keramik-Rillenkugellagern statt wie bei Shimano Konuslager. Außerdem hat Meti eine Nut für die Dichtung in die Achse gefräst, sollte das Problem mit der rausploppenden Dichtung bei den Shimanopedalen gelöst sein. 
Das mit diesen Achsen eine Gewichtsbeschränkung besteht sollte klar sein. 
Ca. 50 g leichter als Serie


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (27. November 2021)

4 XTR, ein Paar Exustar mit 240g und am Hardtail Ritchey SPD Straße


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (27. November 2021)

T.R. schrieb:


> Bestehen eurerseits technische Bedenken gegen die Meti Titanachsen für die XTR Pedale? Preis / Leistung der Achsen lassen wir mal außen vor, ich denke gerade tatäschlich über einen Kauf nach.Danke für alle Hinweise!


Überlege auch. So von wegen Weihnachtsbaum und so


----------



## Nehcuk (30. November 2021)

T.R. schrieb:


> Bestehen eurerseits technische Bedenken gegen die Meti Titanachsen für die XTR Pedale? Preis / Leistung der Achsen lassen wir mal außen vor, ich denke gerade tatäschlich über einen Kauf nach.Danke für alle Hinweise!


dann kannste das geld auch direkt verbrennen. da die (schlecht gedichtete) gleitlager haben ist es nur eine frage der zeit bis die achse angefressen ist und dann ist es edelschrott.
dann kannste auch fast schon die achsen von dem titanfuzzi aus der schweiz bestellen. da kann man den konus wenigstens 2-3x nachstellen bevor die achsen so rau laufen das man es im schuh merkt.
xtr mit titanachse in haltbar gibt es einfach nicht mehr. findet euch damit ab.

fürn tannebööm würde ich dann auch die xpedo cxr oder 8ti vorziehen. die laufen wenigstens einige tausend km ohne mucken (allerdings mit nicht ganz so 1a klickmechanismus wie shimano).


----------



## Fubbes (30. November 2021)

Ich möchte noch mal die Time Atac XC6 erwähnen. Geht natürlich nur, wenn man nicht auf SPD steht.
Ich nehme an, dass Time am Lager nichts Wesentliches verändert hat. Wenn die also genauso lange halten, wie meine Time Atac von 2003 (die auch heute noch klaglos ihren Dienst tun), dann sind das eher einige 10.000 km.
Ansonsten ist das Pedal leicht, guter Seitenhalt (kein Kippeln), gutes Preis-Leistung Verh. und auch kurz mal ausgeklickt fahren ist (subjektiv) kein Problem.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. November 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch mal die Time Atac XC6 erwähnen. Geht natürlich nur, wenn man nicht auf SPD steht.
> Ich nehme an, dass Time am Lager nichts Wesentliches verändert hat. Wenn die also genauso lange halten, wie meine Time Atac von 2003 (die auch heute noch klaglos ihren Dienst tun), dann sind das eher einige 10.000 km.
> Ansonsten ist das Pedal leicht, guter Seitenhalt (kein Kippeln), gutes Preis-Leistung Verh. und auch kurz mal ausgeklickt fahren ist (subjektiv) kein Problem.


ich hatte ja vorher die Look Quartz (Titan) an allen Rädern. War für das Gewicht absolut nix zu motzen... musste aber auf "Familienpedale" umwechseln


----------



## Fubbes (30. November 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> ich hatte ja vorher die Look Quartz (Titan) an allen Rädern. War für das Gewicht absolut nix zu motzen... musste aber auf "Familienpedale" umwechseln


Für diese Pedale gibt es leider keine Schuhplatten mehr. Im Nachhinein muss ich auch sagen, dass diese nicht den besten Seitenhalt haben/hatten. Gewicht und Lager sind top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. November 2021)

Nehcuk schrieb:


> dann kannste das geld auch direkt verbrennen. da die (schlecht gedichtete) gleitlager haben ist es nur eine frage der zeit bis die achse angefressen ist und dann ist es edelschrott.
> dann kannste auch fast schon die achsen von dem titanfuzzi aus der schweiz bestellen. da kann man den konus wenigstens 2-3x nachstellen bevor die achsen so rau laufen das man es im schuh merkt.
> xtr mit titanachse in haltbar gibt es einfach nicht mehr. findet euch damit ab.
> 
> fürn tannebööm würde ich dann auch die xpedo cxr oder 8ti vorziehen. die laufen wenigstens einige tausend km ohne mucken (allerdings mit nicht ganz so 1a klickmechanismus wie shimano).


du meinst zB die XPEDO CXR PRO TI? Kosten aktuell 160 beim Bike-Comp. War hier sicher schon, funzen die auf XTR Niveau?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. November 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Für diese Pedale gibt es leider keine Schuhplatten mehr. Im Nachhinein muss ich auch sagen, dass diese nicht den besten Seitenhalt haben/hatten. Gewicht und Lager sind top.


hatte noch 6 paar übrig und die mit in Summe 7 paar mitverkauft


----------



## Cycliste17 (30. November 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Für diese Pedale gibt es leider keine Schuhplatten mehr. Im Nachhinein muss ich auch sagen, dass diese nicht den besten Seitenhalt haben/hatten. Gewicht und Lager sind top.


Gibt's da nicht ähnliches, was man mit Feile/Dremel anpassen kann? 


Nehcuk schrieb:


> xtr mit titanachse in haltbar gibt es einfach nicht mehr. findet euch damit ab.


Vielleicht weil es keinen Sinn mehr hat. XTR ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber schwer. 
Mit Ti-Achsen würde man ein paar Gramm sparen, von anderen Herstellern bekommt man leichtere günstiger.


----------



## Nehcuk (30. November 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> du meinst zB die XPEDO CXR PRO TI? Kosten aktuell 160 beim Bike-Comp. War hier sicher schon, funzen die auf XTR Niveau?


ja die meinte ich und nein. es gibt imo keine pedale die auf shimano niveau funktionieren. die lagerung der xpedo ist besser als bei aktuellen xtr weil es 3 kleine kugellager sind die an sich schon recht lange halten. sollte mal eins hinüber sein kostet es keine 5€ alle lager zu ersetzen.
ein und ausklicken ist bei den xpedos etwas hackeliger (da ist shimano für mich unangefochten die referenz).  besonders ausklicken kann schon mal witzig werden weil es vernehmbar klick macht, aber der schuh/das cleat noch irgendwie am pedal hängt.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. November 2021)

Nehcuk schrieb:


> ja die meinte ich und nein. es gibt imo keine pedale die auf shimano niveau funktionieren. die lagerung der xpedo ist besser als bei aktuellen xtr weil es 3 kleine kugellager sind die an sich schon recht lange halten. sollte mal eins hinüber sein kostet es keine 5€ alle lager zu ersetzen.
> ein und ausklicken ist bei den xpedos etwas hackeliger (da ist shimano für mich unangefochten die referenz).  besonders ausklicken kann schon mal witzig werden weil es vernehmbar klick macht, aber der schuh/das cleat noch irgendwie am pedal hängt.


dann gewinne ich vermutlich nix zu dem Exustar. "Lustiger Weise" funktionieren 3/4 Seiten unhakelig... vergesse mir aber immer wieder, die eine zu markieren...


----------



## T.R. (30. November 2021)

Xpedo ist für mich keine Option, die hatte ich schon. Die Titanbügel waren zu verschleißanfällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Dezember 2021)

Nehcuk schrieb:


> ein und ausklicken ist bei den xpedos etwas hackeliger (da ist shimano für mich unangefochten die referenz).  besonders ausklicken kann schon mal witzig werden weil es vernehmbar klick macht, aber der schuh/das cleat noch irgendwie am pedal hängt.



Kann ich bestätigen, habe die deswegen am Hardtail weggemacht und jetzt am Heimtrainer. Gewicht und Lager sind top, aber ausklicken auch mit den mitgelieferten Cleats nicht wirklich geil.
Hab die dann durch Time Atac XC8 Carbon ersetzt, die finde ich extrem geil. aber Langzeiterfahrung bzgl. der Lager fehlt mir noch.


----------



## Nehcuk (1. Dezember 2021)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> dann gewinne ich vermutlich nix zu dem Exustar. "Lustiger Weise" funktionieren 3/4 Seiten unhakelig... vergesse mir aber immer wieder, die eine zu markieren...


nee, ich denke nicht. die exu 28ti hatte ich auch mal. hatten ruck zuck die lager auf, bzw. auf dem titan eingelaufen. neue bushings halfen dann irgendwann auch nicht mehr. ist für mich spielzeug. 
zusätzlich haben meine nach einiger zeit bei harten antritt nach oben ausgelöst, trotz neuer originaler und shimano cleats. da waren dann einfach die bügel verschlissen  👎
ist sicher auch ne frage wie viel und in welchen bedingungen man fährt. für allwetteralltag jedenfalls keine empfehlung.



T.R. schrieb:


> Xpedo ist für mich keine Option, die hatte ich schon. Die Titanbügel waren zu verschleißanfällig.


stimmt, an meinen 8ti ebenfalls. die cxr haben das nicht da der bügel aus stahl ist und ggf. getauscht werden kann. wäre vielleicht ne alternative für dich wenn du ansonsten mit dem klickverhalten zufrieden warst. achse und lagerung sind gleich zu den 8ti.


----------



## Cycliste17 (1. Dezember 2021)

Einer von wenigen Herstellern mit wechselbaren Lagern. Meistens auf der Innenseite eine Kunstoffbuchse. Flatpedale leider jetzt auch. Ausser Syntace und e13, sind aber kein Schnäppchen. Hatte mal versucht, den Pedalkörper auf wechselbare Lager anzupassen. Die Wandstärke war dann unter 1mm. Das Lager bricht bestimmt irgendwann durch das Alu.


----------



## rapsac (8. Januar 2022)

New trial with titanium axles (Meti):


----------



## sepp0 (8. Januar 2022)

Getunte Exustar e-pm25ti


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (10. Januar 2022)

rapsac schrieb:


> New trial with titanium axles (Meti):
> Anhang anzeigen 1399434


dh Funktion wie XTR? 
Außer den höheren Kosten, gibts irgendwelche "Nachteile"? Sollen an mein mehr-oder-weniger-Schönwetter-XCDC-Rad


----------



## feedyourhead (10. Januar 2022)

Gleitlager auf Titanachse ist meiner Meinung nach eigentlich fast immer Murks.


----------



## Cycliste17 (10. Januar 2022)

In einem Test eines Bike-Magazins, war die TiN-Schicht schon nach kurzer Zeit weg. War, glaube ich, Eggbeater 11.  Danach rieb die Delrinhülse Riefen ins Titan. 
Für Straße bei schönem Wetter bestimmt super, im Gelände lieber mit Kugellager mit Aussen-und Innenlaufbahn


----------



## Nehcuk (14. Januar 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> dh Funktion wie XTR?
> Außer den höheren Kosten, gibts irgendwelche "Nachteile"? Sollen an mein mehr-oder-weniger-Schönwetter-XCDC-Rad


da auch auf dieser titanachse kein stahlkonuslager sitzt ist es nur eine frage der zeit das diese dinger viel spiel entwickeln und wenn man das nachstellt bildet sich eine immer größer werdende "kante" die dafür sorgt, dass nachstellen irgendwann nicht mehr geht, aber das spiel immer größer wird. 
titan ist einfach zu weich als laufbahn für die lagerkugeln und deswegen ist das edelschrott.
kannste genauso gut die 30€ titanachsen aus china kaufen. das ergebnis ist das gleiche.
kurz: ist auch eine fehlkonstruktion. oder geplante obsoleszenz


----------



## Nehcuk (14. Januar 2022)

das sieht dann irgendwann so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepp0 (14. Januar 2022)

Die Titan Achsen für die m9100 Pedalen sehen anderes aus.









						METI Titanachsen für Shimano XTR Pedale PD-M9100 SPD Race, 214,50 €
					

METI Titanachse für Shimano XTR Pedale PD-M9100 SPD Race Die Shimano XTR Pedale sind seit jeher für ihre sehr gute Haltbarkeit und Funktion in der Rennszene




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Nehcuk (14. Januar 2022)

ah, ok.
aber ein gleitlager direkt auf titan macht das nicht unbedingt besser. das hat in der vergangenheit auch bei noch keinem hersteller dauerhaft gut funktioniert. siehe exustar, eggbeater und co. alles keine vorzeigepedale wegen dem gleitlager   

action-tec hat es mal richtig gemacht mit einem stahlkonusring der auf der titanachse verpresst war. aber diese achsen gibt es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## windclimber (16. Juni 2022)

Habe jetzt gerade die Bontrager Comp MTB hier liegen mit selbst gemessenen 288 Gramm für um die 70 Euro.

Sind 3 fach gelagerte SPD Pedale, allerdings wird es noch eine Weile dauern bis ich die testen kann. Zumindest liest man bisher nichts wirklich negatives darüber.


----------



## Nehcuk (24. Juni 2022)

die bontrager comp haben kurbelseitig auch nur schlecht gedichtete gleitlager 👎
habe noch n paar in peinlichem oilslick hier liegen, bei bedarf pm.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (19. Juli 2022)

Und nu?


----------



## Scotty18 (19. Juli 2022)

.. neu ?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (19. Juli 2022)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> .. neu ?


Dachte da kann man was reparieren oder so


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (19. Juli 2022)

windclimber schrieb:


> Habe jetzt gerade die Bontrager Comp MTB hier liegen mit selbst gemessenen 288 Gramm für um die 70 Euro.
> 
> Sind 3 fach gelagerte SPD Pedale, allerdings wird es noch eine Weile dauern bis ich die testen kann. Zumindest liest man bisher nichts wirklich negatives darüber.


Welche genau? Habe nur 2fach gelagerte gesehen


----------



## windclimber (19. Juli 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Welche genau? Habe nur 2fach gelagerte gesehen


Habe das ehrlicherweise irgendwo hier im IBC gelesen und dann übernommen... 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Juli 2022)

hat jemand die günstigen XLC mal getestet?









						XLC Pedale PD-S15 SPD grau, 29,50 €
					

XLC Pedale PD-S15 sehr leichte Klickpedale zum günstigen Preis hohlgebohrte Stahlachse, Aluminium Pedalkörper gedichtete Cartridge-Lagerung beidseitiger Ein




					r2-bike.com
				





Bzw die XTR Reparatur sollte ja damit problemlos gehen?








						SHIMANO XTR Pedalachse PD-M9100 | links, 32,50 €
					

SHIMANO XTR Pedalachse PD-M9100 | links Eine defekte oder ausgeschlagene Pedalachse ist kein Grund, sich gleich ein neues Pedal zuzulegen Mit der originalen




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Danimal (22. Juli 2022)

Die XLC-Pedale fand ich extrem hakelig, die Lagerung hingegen war ganz OK. Nach einiger Zeit sind die Teile korrodiert und ich habe sie entsorgt.
Zum XTR-Pedal: das Problem der gebrochenen Achse und dem damit verbundenen Ablösen des Pedalkörpers habe ich leider bereits mehrfach gehabt. Shimano tauscht das sehr kulant, sofern man den Kaufbeleg hat. Mit XT-Pedalen hatte ich das Problem noch nicht, obwohl die Achskonstruktion ja eigentlich identisch ist. Mit dem noch günstigeren 50€-SPD-Pedal hat man am wenigsten Ärger.


----------



## Cycliste17 (22. Juli 2022)

Danimal schrieb:


> hat. Mit XT-Pedalen hatte ich das Problem noch nicht, obwohl die Achskonstruktion ja eigentlich identisch ist.


Optisch identisch. Die XTR-Achse ist leichter, ich nehme an sie ist hohlgebohrt. 
Fahre selbst von Shimano zwei Paar 520 Pedale. Nicht leicht, für damals 17,95€ aber unglaublich günstig und haltbar. Hat auch noch kein Lagerspiel. Laufleistung von einem Paar mit Sicherheit über 10.000km


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Juli 2022)

Danimal schrieb:


> Die XLC-Pedale fand ich extrem hakelig, die Lagerung hingegen war ganz OK. Nach einiger Zeit sind die Teile korrodiert und ich habe sie entsorgt.
> Zum XTR-Pedal: das Problem der gebrochenen Achse und dem damit verbundenen Ablösen des Pedalkörpers habe ich leider bereits mehrfach gehabt. Shimano tauscht das sehr kulant, sofern man den Kaufbeleg hat. Mit XT-Pedalen hatte ich das Problem noch nicht, obwohl die Achskonstruktion ja eigentlich identisch ist. Mit dem noch günstigeren 50€-SPD-Pedal hat man am wenigsten Ärger.


ich Depp.... auf die Idee kam ich gar nicht. Habe tatsächlich eine Rechnung vom 14.1.22


----------



## Fubbes (22. Juli 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Laufleistung von einem Paar mit Sicherheit über 10.000km


Ich fahre am Hardtail Time Atac von 1999. Laufleistung bald 30.000 km. Alles noch gut.
Das erwarte ich von den XC6, die ich am aktuellen Rad fahre, und die viel besser in diesen Thread passen, natürlich auch.


----------



## Cycliste17 (22. Juli 2022)

Die aus der Zeit kenne ich auch noch. Damals hatte ich Eggbeater, die kannte hier fast kein Mensch. 
Manche dachten, da wäre etwas abgebrochen, weil die Flügel so verloren in der Luft standen. Eine gute Freundin aus SF/Cal. hatte sie mitgebracht. 
Hast Du mit den Time Probleme im Winter und bei Matsch? Mechanik zugesetzt und schwergängig? 
Die Lager damals waren größer und vielleicht deshalb hielten sie lange. Leichte Clickpedale gab's ja so wie heute eher selten. Bebop oder custom-made Teile waren noch leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. Juli 2022)

Ich nutzt Time (bzw. Klicks mit Bügel), weil sie weniger anfällig bei Dreck sind als SPD. Die Technik im Pedal ist auch unkomplizierter.
Igrendwo gibt es natürlich Grenzen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Juli 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich nutzt Time (bzw. Klicks mit Bügel), weil sie weniger anfällig bei Dreck sind als SPD. Die Technik im Pedal ist auch unkomplizierter.
> Igrendwo gibt es natürlich Grenzen.


hatte die Look als Quartz, war super aber die fehlende Einstellhärte hat genervt. Da ist XTR fürs Rennen besser. Und da aber die ganze Familie fährt und der Junior auch ab und an mit buddies wechselt, ist SPD quasi gesetzt


----------



## checky (25. Juli 2022)

Gehört bei den XTR leider inzwischen dazu. Habe ne kleine Tüte 980er & 9000er als Ersatzteilspender hier liegen denen es auch so ging.
Ich selber fahre fast nur noch die M959 und M970. Alles was an XTR Pedalen später kam ist mir zu anfällig geworden. Die älteren sind noch Nobrainer & Dauerläufer. Die tun einfach bei minimalster Pflege.
Wenn noch ein paar Gramm mehr keine Rolle spielen: M540. Ist aus meiner Sicht der aktuelle Preisleistungssieger.

@Schnitzelfreund bevor Du die Ersatzachse kaufst: versuch erst mal die Reste aus dem Pedal zu bekommen. Leider ist das manchmal nicht möglich & dann wäre die Ersatzachse für die Katz.


----------



## AlpeFuori (26. Juli 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Die aus der Zeit kenne ich auch noch. Damals hatte ich Eggbeater, die kannte hier fast kein Mensch.
> Manche dachten, da wäre etwas abgebrochen, weil die Flügel so verloren in der Luft standen. Eine gute Freundin aus SF/Cal. hatte sie mitgebracht.
> Hast Du mit den Time Probleme im Winter und bei Matsch? Mechanik zugesetzt und schwergängig?
> Die Lager damals waren größer und vielleicht deshalb hielten sie lange. Leichte Clickpedale gab's ja so wie heute eher selten. Bebop oder custom-made Teile waren noch leicht.


Bebop kennt heute doch niemand mehr…🤣


----------



## Cycliste17 (26. Juli 2022)

Kannte ich damals auch nur aus der besseren Tuner -Szene. Also die, wo Geld eher die untergeordnete Rolle spielt. 
Aerolite -Pedale gibt es wohl noch, für MTB wäre das aber nichts. Preis ist mir auch viel zu hoch. Mit einer Achse aus dem Pedalzubehör und einer Drehbank kann man sich die auch selbst bauen.


----------



## AlpeFuori (26. Juli 2022)

Gibt noch von Speedplay die sizzor oder wie die heißen. Absolut innovativ, aber vom Markt nicht gewollt, ähnlich wie die Biomac-Cleatposition Anfang der 2000er beim Rennrad…


----------



## gromit (26. Juli 2022)

Ich hatte mal die Syntace Numbernine (1.Gen),die haben auch eine Titanachse. 
Probleme hatte ich mit denen überhaupt keine, kann sie auch empfehlen wem der Preis nicht zu hoch ist. 
Sie passen nur leider nicht an ein Klassiker bzw Youngtimer wenn sie erst 10 j später raus kamen. 
Habt ihr noch Tipps für gute Flat pedale (mal abgesehen von klassischen XT Flats) ? 
Vielleicht sogar mit Titanachse?


----------



## Danimal (1. August 2022)

Ich halte die Time-Pedale (oder die baugleichen Mavic) immer noch für die beste Konstruktion. Die sind quasi nicht kaputtzukriegen und funktionieren auch im Dreck hervorragend. Leicht sind die Teile auch. Sie haben nur zwei Nachteile: die Cleats verschleißen schneller als bei Shimano und wenn man abgelatschte, alte Schuhe besitzt (so wie ich), dann quietschen die Sohlen gerne auf dem Kunststoff-Pedalkörper.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (1. August 2022)

Danimal schrieb:


> Ich halte die Time-Pedale (oder die baugleichen Mavic) immer noch für die beste Konstruktion. Die sind quasi nicht kaputtzukriegen und funktionieren auch im Dreck hervorragend. Leicht sind die Teile auch. Sie haben nur zwei Nachteile: die Cleats verschleißen schneller als bei Shimano und wenn man abgelatschte, alte Schuhe besitzt (so wie ich), dann quietschen die Sohlen gerne auf dem Kunststoff-Pedalkörper.


das sind doch "Bügelpedale", oder? Dann auch die wie Look Quartz. Da waren die Titan mit 220g unschlagbar und selbst die Billodinger 280g. Aber: zum Rennen fahren nicht so toll, da die Funktion nur über die unverschlissene Platte gegeben ist. Bin da beim Sprinten mehrmals rausgeflogen, ziemlich ätzend.


----------



## Orontes (17. August 2022)

Hat jemand schon die Gelegenheit gehabt, die HT M2T Pedale zu testen, oder *irgendwas *über diese Pedale gelesen/gehört? 
Einige der Scott Fahrer im WC fahren sie wohl (Lars Forster, Schurter), mit einem Gewicht von 253g natürlich auch sehr verlockend (bei einer Begrenzung des Fahrergewichts auf 80 kg); umso mehr verwundert es mich, dass nahezu nichts zu den Pedalen zu finden ist und sie auch nur schwer zu erwerben sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (27. August 2022)

checky schrieb:


> Gehört bei den XTR leider inzwischen dazu. Habe ne kleine Tüte 980er & 9000er als Ersatzteilspender hier liegen denen es auch so ging.
> Ich selber fahre fast nur noch die M959 und M970. Alles was an XTR Pedalen später kam ist mir zu anfällig geworden. Die älteren sind noch Nobrainer & Dauerläufer. Die tun einfach bei minimalster Pflege.
> Wenn noch ein paar Gramm mehr keine Rolle spielen: M540. Ist aus meiner Sicht der aktuelle Preisleistungssieger.
> 
> @Schnitzelfreund bevor Du die Ersatzachse kaufst: versuch erst mal die Reste aus dem Pedal zu bekommen. Leider ist das manchmal nicht möglich & dann wäre die Ersatzachse für die Katz.


Die Reste… noch unerfolgreich


----------



## Nehcuk (5. September 2022)

Orontes schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die Gelegenheit gehabt, die HT M2T Pedale zu testen, oder *irgendwas *über diese Pedale gelesen/gehört?
> Einige der Scott Fahrer im WC fahren sie wohl (Lars Forster, Schurter), mit einem Gewicht von 253g natürlich auch sehr verlockend (bei einer Begrenzung des Fahrergewichts auf 80 kg); umso mehr verwundert es mich, dass nahezu nichts zu den Pedalen zu finden ist und sie auch nur schwer zu erwerben sind.


hatte ich auch mal auf dem radar, aber leider auch gleitlager drinne und die haben hinten diesen typischen wellgo bügel der bei sehr hartem zug nach oben auslößt. kam daher für mich nicht mehr in frage.
letzteres könnte der grund gewesen sein warum nino damals in stellenbosch den sprint gegen gaze verlor  

edit:


----------



## windclimber (5. September 2022)

Ist der damals nicht noch die Ritchey WCS gefahren?


----------



## hanspistole (3. November 2022)

Hat jemand eventuell Erfahrungen bzw. auch so krasse Probleme mit den Xpedo CXR wie ich?

Dachte eigentlich das wäre eine optisch schöne und auch leichtere Alternative zu den Shimano XT Pedalen, mir ist jetzt aber nach gerade einmal ca. 400km auf dem Gravelbike eine Schraube aus dem Pedalkörper ausgerissen, die den Blechbügel für die Cleats befestigen soll. Und außerdem ist mir beim Ausklicken der Haltebügel gleich mit abgerissen 🙄
Auf der Gegenseite sieht die Schraube auch schon echt mitgenommen aus, scheinen echt nicht so das wahre zu sein. Reklamation ist schon am laufen, mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Lefty88 (4. November 2022)

Crankbrothers Eggbeater seit 10 Jahren an allen XC Bikes, nichts anderes 

Mit oder ohne Ti-Achsen - passt immer!


----------



## Cycliste17 (4. November 2022)

Das Einzige was nervt ist der schnelle Verschleiß der Buchsen. Sonst: top Pedale.


----------



## AlpeFuori (4. November 2022)

Richtig! Verkaufe gerade wieder ein Paar mit Ti-Achsen auf Kleinanzeigen…


----------



## Southbike (18. November 2022)

Ich fahre XTR mit Titanachsen, somit vom Gewicht ganz ok - von der Funktionalität gibt es nichts besseres


----------



## checky (22. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Ich fahre XTR mit Titanachsen, somit vom Gewicht ganz ok - von der Funktionalität gibt es nichts besseres


Ja, wenn die Titanachsen nicht wären.
Oder gibt es irgendwo Neuauflagen der Action-Tec Achsen mit Stahlkonus?
Ach ja: und natürlich nur wenn es PD-M970 oder frühere sind, aktuellere XTR taugen ja auch nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carofem (22. November 2022)

Für mich tuns auch noch die PDM 980 !


----------



## _cappuccino_ (22. November 2022)

checky schrieb:


> Ja, wenn die Titanachsen nicht wären.
> Oder gibt es irgendwo Neuauflagen der Action-Tec Achsen mit Stahlkonus?
> Ach ja: und natürlich nur wenn es PD-M970 oder frühere sind, aktuellere XTR taugen ja auch nichts mehr.



XTR versuchte ich 2 mal. Bei jedem Paar war ein Pedal dabei bei dem die Dichtung nicht hielt. XT Pedale sind dagegen sehr robust.


----------



## Southbike (22. November 2022)

checky schrieb:


> Ja, wenn die Titanachsen nicht wären.
> Oder gibt es irgendwo Neuauflagen der Action-Tec Achsen mit Stahlkonus?
> Ach ja: und natürlich nur wenn es PD-M970 oder frühere sind, aktuellere XTR taugen ja auch nichts mehr.


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen


----------

